# What Flashlight Would You Want if the SHTF?



## Liquidspaceman (Jan 31, 2009)

Let's say, worst case scenario - total global economic collapse, meteor hits the Earth, nuke, whatever. The poop hits the fan. For some strange reason you can only grab one flashlight to take with you to your Uncle Bob's mountain retreat. Yes, this is all hypothetical of course, you may not have an Uncle Bob, but just go along with me. 

Let's assume riots, power grid failure in your area (for who knows how long). Or maybe assume the cabin you retreat to has no power. 

Which flashlight or lantern or combo would you want with you during a total catastrophe situation? 

Keep in mind you may think handheld at first, but you may want to reconsider a multi-purpose lantern type flashlight for every day use. Assume you can take 100 batteries with you, but the lightsource - you can take only one and it must be portable. 

I hope this thread hasn't been done before. Sorry, it's a Saturday at work and I am somewhat bored as you can tell. Hope this doesn't break any forum guidelines.


----------



## 325addict (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

First of all, it would be a LED-flashlight with many modes, especially a low one. If I may take a hundred batteries with me (hmmm... I only have a few of them here) then I would choose one of these:

1. Fenix P3D
2. Olight M20 warrior premium

They both have decent runtimes on low (65 hours at least).
AND the LED will not break down in 50.000 hours!

So, with 100 batteries that would mean 50X 65 hours = 3250 hours of light 

When the power-failure isn't over then.... it will probably be forever :wave:


Timmo.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

100 Batteries...hmmm...the L1...I f i had to carryl ess, say around 50, I'd probably go for the E2L...both with a F04 Diffuser of course.


----------



## glockboy (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Nitecore D20, D10 with fenix white diffuser tip.
With AA bateries, you can get more if yours 100 AA run out.


----------



## Bobpuvel (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

I'm going to say........

1. Fenix LD10 with a gazillion batteries.....(lithium variety) W/ diffuser tip
2. Shakelight.......


----------



## zx7dave (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

This one...123 Primaries driving a Lumens Factory 550 or Milky LED Tower


----------



## Mjolnir (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Something like a piezoelectric fire starter. This way, I could start a fire and use torches instead of flashlights, which will eventually run out and/or break.


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

The one that I EDC LunaSol 20.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

My Mr Bulk VIP which has three light levels and sports a Seoul P4, using the 2AA battery tube. It will support Alkaline AA's with the first two levels, and be able to handle 1A drain on high for a short time. Georges80 circuit.

Bill


----------



## dilbert (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Surefire C2 w/ M60W... and it's 7.62x39 friend :devil:


----------



## RyanA (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



angelofwar said:


> 100 Batteries...hmmm...the L1...I f i had to carryl ess, say around 50, I'd probably go for the E2L...both with a F04 Diffuser of course.



L1/F04 +1

Although the buck driver in the e2l is probably more efficient...


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Two lights come to mind. The first is my Surefire E1L. Excellent general purpose light with good runtime on low.
The second is my PAK-Lite Super with glow top. The 100 batteries would last for a REAL long time with the PAK-Lite. As long as the 9-volt batteries are lithiums, There'd be years worth of light on low mode.


----------



## kosPap (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Surefire C2 + extender....best durabilty and flexibility.

But with several LED modules hahaha! you did not exluded them..

So when i caa scrounge/steal up AA batteries I will still keep it running!

Letalone i can solar recharge them!


----------



## RyanA (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Are modified lights kosher? because then I change my vote to a Milky Creemator with the theater UI.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

It would probably be my L1, if I didn't have an LF3XT.

Geoff


----------



## tx101 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

M6 with a P4 tower module


----------



## Kid9P (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

My 170Cn RaClicky :devil:

Great high, great low, great runtimes.........built like a tank :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY M (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

I would take the Olight M20. It has a half decent low with good runtime though ideally I would prefer an even lower low with an even longer runtime.


----------



## allthumbs (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

I would pick a light with a very long run time and many light levels so that makes it a Eternalight. One of the Elite series 10 to 13 light levels and manufacture claims 700 to 1000 hours possible run time, but 500 to 700 is probably more realistic. At one time this was a very popular light on CPF but it seems to be forgotten now. Still a great light.


----------



## american lockpicker (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

I would want a Surefire HellFighter and an Arc-P.


----------



## makapuu (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

My Fenix L2D Rebel 100 and Coleman lantern


----------



## A/V Dude (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Pak-Lite Super with 100 lithium Batteries. The glow in the dark cap (12 hours) would be very helpful if dropped when off and pitch dark out


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Well I only have 1 operational light right now, and E1B so it would have to be that one. Its a good light with great runtime on low. Of course, I'm building a M3/M4 hybrid with LumensFactory D36 module that I of course would take with me. 

I hope you know that it would be suicide to actually use any of these lights (on high) in the middle of a riotus situation, the panicked sheeple would rip you apart for your light. Save your light till you get AWAY from the craziness. Just a PSA.....


----------



## madi05 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

lf3xt on low low , if thats it , lol 
if not a trust 6pled with a low would be nice to for more throw on high if needed 
in reality i would probably want one of those wind up jobbers that last forever ,, well they say they do anyway, dont u bellieve everything u \read, lol
madi05


----------



## A/V Dude (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



madi05 said:


> in reality i would probably want one of those wind up jobbers that last forever ,, well they say they do anyway, dont u bellieve everything u \read, lol
> madi05



I think that 100 of those, could qualify as the "100 batteries":thinking: :laughing:


----------



## madi05 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



A/V Dude said:


> I think that 100 of those, could qualify as the "100 batteries":thinking: :laughing:



lol, how bout the shakey jobbers with the piston


----------



## A/V Dude (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



madi05 said:


> lol, how bout the shakey jobbers with the piston


Sure why not? I think Liquidspaceman should have a say in this matter though.:ironic: :laughing:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Well I want a LOW low~ 2 lumens , a 40 medium and a 120 high in that order. As far as naming the light brand, probably going to be a modded light so the host brand isn't too important.

Probably a Surefire mod but a stock Ra would probably do well too.


----------



## :)> (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Ra Clicky. Can go as low as you need for battery preservation and as high as you need. Very useful beam, ultra rugged and waterproof.


----------



## madi05 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

ok keep me in the loop with which jobber to bring:shrug::naughty:


----------



## Coop (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Just my regular EDC... I've made sure already that there are plenty lights & batteries stashed at uncle bobs cabin...


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

I don't own any Ra lights, but from what I've read the Ra Twisty is just about bombproof. From the lights that I currently own though, my choice would be the Milky 'T2'. The low is super low-low-low.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*


SureFire C3 HA.
Malkoff M60 _and_ M30 (for providing 2xAA capability in the longer body).
Two Z41 tailcaps, one Z41 modded with McGizmo two-stage tailcap (60 ohm for a 15-20 lumen low level), the other Z41 kept stock for backup reliability.
The modularity of the C3 design lets me replace malfunctioning parts with spares easier than a 'sealed' type light.

I _can_ take the 'spare parts' right?


----------



## Strauss (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

I would have to pick my Ra Twisty 85-Tr. Even though I enjoy using my Clicky more(mainly due to tint), I believe the Twisty would be more reliable in that kind of situation. 

Plus I would have the low red ouput for being sneaky :devil:


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

An Inova X5 with red LED's. It uses a single Cr123A cell and is not regulated. Runs for a few days, dimming all the way down. (batteryjunction site *still* says it takes 2 Cr123A's...) The X5 design has proven itself to be an incredibly strong and simple design with virtually nothing to break in it.
I'd get a good belt holster for it too like the one shown. And carry lots of spare Cr123A cells.

Great new topic by the way. Survival forums are full of crazy threads like this all the time


----------



## lctorana (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

No doubt about it - I'd take a Dolphin. Or maybe a Big Jim.

(mind you, I'd need a wheelbarrow for the 100 batteries)


----------



## danpass (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*


----------



## Sw1tch (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

My E2DL. Awesome high, long runtime on low and the strike bezel so I can whack those pesky rioters.


----------



## gilly (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Just going with what I already have...the Jet III - Military. Selfbuilt measured its lowest low at .2 lumens (should run about a week unregulated on an 18650). You can easily set the user-defined setting to whatever you want or just tighten the head for ~ 200 lumens. Takes 18650s and RCR123s (in case the power comes back on) and of course regular 123s. Oh........and it tail stands.

Also a coleman 3 x AA lantern which runs about 125 hours on a set of cells.

Good thread!


----------



## DucS2R (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Surefire X300 on the end of an M4.

T.


----------



## cernobila (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

If I would have a functioning car and available fuel than any of my Li-Ion based lights would be fine......now, which one?.....


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Been thinking it over some more. Milky's U2by2 with 12mm reflectors. 

Good runtime, output, level spacing, heatsinking, and a tough host. :twothumbs

Best part is, the head fits on my M4's weapon lite and functions perfectly if needed! Milky weapon labs!


----------



## greenLED (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

You guys and your fancy lights.
I'll stick to my stash of CMG Infinity lights, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## es2qy (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

G2L with Malkoff LL.


----------



## metlarules (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Emp burst and everyones led driver goes . No thanks! I'll take a magled 4d and 2aa. That way if the driver goes  I still have incandescent bulbs in the tail cap. :tinfoil:


----------



## Gunnerboy (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

+1 on the SF A2.


----------



## hurricane (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Good question. I'd definitely want a variable output LED. I own a SureFire U2 so I'd definitely grab that: it has plenty of output for those critical moments yet can be dialed down to 2 lumens to make those 100 [!] batteries last. That said, hand-held lights suck for task lighting when you want direct light with both hands free. In reality, a headlamp would be better for the long hall: preparing dinner, reading, chopping wood ... you get the picture ... and all the new hobbies you've discovered b/c CPF would be down of course. Ideally I would have one of each [i.e. one headlamp and one handheld], but if I really only had time to grab one here's the order I'd choose:

1] SureFire Saint [if available] - 100 lumens, variable output, AAs+CR123, one can assume it will be tough/reliable

2] SureFire U2 - again 100 lumens, variable output, tough/reliable
3] Petzl Myo XP - decent output, reliable, 3 output levels, efficient [I've never used any other headlamps other than Petzl].


----------



## DHart (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

gilly totally nailed it... my choice as well... Jet III - Military. Goes from super low giving a 200 hour runtime! to over 200 lumens. If needed, capable of SOS, strobe, and signal capability... all programmable to be an instant alternate to full power mode with just a twist of the head. Tailstands for candle mode (very handy in a power outage). Stainless steel bezel and crenelated stainless steel tailcap shroud - HARD ends, if you need to smash a glass pane or whatever. Bi-directional clip, which removes if desired. Overall, not too big, not too small. Just right. Pocketable. Feeds on an 18650, a 17670, two 16340's, or two CR123 primaries. Yep! The Jet III-M. A stellar standout for dire circumstances!


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Either the Surefire E2B or the Zebralight H50


----------



## rotncore (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Zebralight H50. I'm sure I'd like the use of both hands, and it weighs next to nothing.


----------



## fire-stick (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

p3d or a 2d mag with a nite ize drop in


----------



## RobertM (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

After much thought, I'd take my SureFire A2-RD. Regulated incan beam with nice, long running, red LEDs for low light and stealth needs. 100 CR123 cells should last quite a while in the A2. Besides, I would more concerned with how much 7.62x39 and 9mm I could carry with me. 

Does this 'only get to grab one light and go' mean that with taking my A2, I'd have to take the time to remove my GTL10 weaponlight from the Glock before I run out the door? 

Robert


----------



## mckevin (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Have to say I pretty surprised at only one vote for the Eternalight.

While it isn't my most used light, if it all goes south and I only get one, that one would be one of my Eternalights. No question.


----------



## rockz4532 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

surefire 6P with M60WL


----------



## Shorty66 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

I would consider a Zebralight H50 (or if it finally arrives H51 with Liions) too.
Additionally a few batteries (3-10) and a solar charger.

H60 is nice, but if it comes to durability the twisty might be superior.


----------



## Superdave (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

my A2.. for the runtime.. or the Z3 with a P60L.


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

IMO, 1st: NDI, 2nd: LD20, 3rd: SF E2DL

Btw, I think this thread might be relevant to the post, minus the bunch of batteries: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209414


----------



## Tec40 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

My trusty Streamlight 4AA Pro Poly. Rugged, runs 4 to 6 hours on regular AA's or lithuims, is weather proof, and put's out plenty of light for all tasks. I'd also have a Nite-Ize headband and a PT Tec-40 as well. I've got enough bulbs for it to last me for a loooooooooooonnnnnnggggggg time.


----------



## cbxer55 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Currently my Surefire U-2. 
Soon I intend to buy an Olight M20, so that too!
Also my little Fenix P1D-CE.
Since I have a large stash of batteries, no problemo.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



lctorana said:


> No doubt about it - I'd take a Dolphin. Or maybe a Big Jim.
> 
> (mind you, I'd need a wheelbarrow for the 100 batteries)


 
Same deal with me 100X 12 pound SLA batteries is out of the question, not to mention they would run longer then they would stay charged, so I’d probably only bring the 22 I have in a trunk, that would keep my Bigbeam 1000 Ultra Mod running for at least 16,500 hours at 22 lumens:naughty:. I think that’s enough with out having to use the low, low LED bulb, EMPs:ironic:? That’s what my 4,000 hour rated 4 watt low incandescent bulb is far, not to mention fuses. I think I’m ready….except the 21 pound weightoo:. I just have to get a solar charger to.


----------



## socom1970 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

I'd say my Milky-modded HDS U60 GT with 2x123 body. Four fully-programmable brightness levels.







A close second would be my Milky-modded KL1-head+L4 body+McClicky. His Acorn driver has the nicely programmed option of having 4-level regular mode as well as 4-level starvation mode which puts all four levels to approximately half-power.


----------



## nitesky (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

My first thought was an Olight T-15 or CMG Infinity, but then decided it would depend on what good old Uncle Bob wants me to bring

Keep your benefactor happy.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Fenix P3D Q5. Decent runtime on low, small and light enough to carry if I have to run (necessary for any real disaster), and puts out directional light (area light would attract thieves and desperate moochers). Some disasters could cause planetary temperature changes so lithium batteries are needed. Even with 100 batteries, it wouldn't last forever. I would just use it to get away from the initial catastrophe and build fires for light after that. I don't go camping or backpacking without an Ultimate Survival Blast Match or a Magnesium/Flint block and I wouldn't leave these behind if the SHTF either.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Yes, ZebraLight H50 would be a good choice. :thumbsup:


So would my LiteFlux LF5XT.

_


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Well it is'nt defined but I think this should be something we can actually grab from our house, a light we actually have. I will make my decision with this constraint.


My choice is my Kroma

White high: 50 lumens / 1.5 hrs
White low: 1.4 lumens / 20 hrs

Blue high: 3.4 lumens / 8 hrs
Blue low: .48 lumens / 80 hrs

Red high: 6.3 lumens / 8 hrs
Red low: .52 lumens / 80 hrs 

Batteries: 2 CR123

It is by far the most versatile light I have, and it offers great runtimes on low. I often use blue low for getting around my house at night, and it is plenty bright in darkness to move around safely.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Me I'd take a SF Beast and take 100 12 volt car batteries the bigger the better. The beast has a 12 lumen low which would be great for normal usage and the HID would be awesome for other stuff.


----------



## cl0123 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



Liquidspaceman said:


> ...Sorry, it's a Saturday at work and I am somewhat bored as you can tell.



I don't usually work on weekends, but here's my contribution:





Ambidextrous? Or totally one-hand deploy and close (but the center column does not auto-collapse). Foreign-made nylon water-proof fabric and a reasonably flying-organic-debris-proof canopy as well, below 30 mph wind gusts anyway. :shakehead Don't know why I didn't get a backup, shoulda bought two. :thinking: 

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

I have always imagined Uncle Bob's cabin in the winter. So with that in mind...






Small, rugged and totally sexy! 

But a firesteel would also be advisable!

I forget who first posted a pic of the Ra in the snow, but this one is my own homage to that great pic. Its not often I have snow to throw it into either!!!






Be lucky...


----------



## Zatoichi (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Probably one of these...


----------



## rtt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

One that works when the switch is turned on!


----------



## RyanA (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



Nyctophiliac said:


> I have always imagined Uncle Bob's cabin in the winter. So with that in mind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck I've got a modified incandecent surefire that can start fires, AND provide 1000+ lumens of light for all of five minutes.:devil: That's a good thing right? dual function?


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



RyanA said:


> Heck I've got a modified incandecent surefire that can start fires, AND provide 1000+ lumens of light for all of five minutes.:devil: That's a good thing right? dual function?



Yes, a good thing. But can you use it for checking on your kids at night without waking them or setting light to the curtains!! :nana:

All the same, I'm envious of your 'Fire'power. Respect.



Be lucky...


----------



## Scotty007 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Surefire M6...of course!


----------



## Strauss (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Where are all the Twisty owners?? :wave: I figured most owners would want their Twisty for that scenario. I have never handled a more robust light in my life


----------



## FrogmanM (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

What flashlight would I want if the shtf... the one that is in my pocket at the time! Although I mainly carry a McGizmo, I do have a RA TR70 waiting to go for just such an occasion.


----------



## divine (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Put me in the twisty pile.

But... I would almost lean towards a neutral emitter light.

Maybe I'll get a neutral emitter RA light sometime.


----------



## sappyg (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

does muzzle flash count?


----------



## hyperloop (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Jetbeam Jet III Pro ST + 100 18650s

default low mode gets 38 hours run time, so that would be 3800 hours, divide that by 8 (hours of darkness) and it gets me 475 days of light

however, the absolute minimum probably goes for longer


----------



## lctorana (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



sappyg said:


> does muzzle flash count?


 
Not if you value runtime.


----------



## AMRaider (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Surefire X400.


----------



## DHart (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



hyperloop said:


> Jetbeam Jet III Pro ST + 100 18650s
> 
> default low mode gets 38 hours run time, so that would be 3800 hours, divide that by 8 (hours of darkness) and it gets me 475 days of light
> 
> however, the absolute minimum probably goes for longer



Wow.... I guess the Jet III-M with 200 hrs. of runtime on low and 100 batteries would get

200,000 hours, divide by 8 = 25,000 days of light! YIKES! :laughing:


----------



## PayBack (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

Fenix TK20, which I bought for this very scenario... I have 2 solar powered AA battery chargers so I'll be good for as long as the batteries recharge.

Wonder what the self life of unused rechargables is? I'd have some spare for when my current ones finally die.

Well not quite THIS scenario as I was assuming I wouldn't be using the TK20 untill my 40 odd CR123s were used up on my other lights.


----------



## chaoss (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



Strauss said:


> Where are all the Twisty owners?? :wave: I figured most owners would want their Twisty for that scenario. I have nver handled a more robust light in my life


 
Here i am :wave:. The RA twisty will be my go to light for many reasons but mainly because it's with me 24/7 along with a 3 cell caddy. TEOTWAWKI will happen when least expected so what you have with you (not at home) WILL be your survival gear.


----------



## pipspeak (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

could I go loot my local REI and get me a solar charger first? If so, then all my lights and all my rechargeables


----------



## hamheart (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

novatac 120 p, reasons why: super low setting lasts a realy long time, very solid, and it is water proof.


----------



## RyanA (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



Nyctophiliac said:


> Yes, a good thing. But can you use it for checking on your kids at night without waking them or setting light to the curtains!! :nana:
> 
> All the same, I'm envious of your 'Fire'power. Respect.
> 
> ...



LOL, this is true. Sadly no kids just small piles of ashes(flashlight related accidents).

I kid.

Did you wind up getting the twisty 85? I'm wondering if the low red setup comes in a clicky light.:thinking:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

You talking aliens, vampires, or zombies?


----------



## Twinkle-Plank (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

I would take any torch that runs/can be charged from a deep cycle marine battery, A air drill tool box, and a car alternator and presuming uncle bob has a water heater build some gizmo that charges the batteries.


----------



## lctorana (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



pimp_2_plz said:


> I would take any torch that runs/can be charged from a deep cycle marine battery, A air drill tool box, and a car alternator and presuming uncle bob has a water heater build some gizmo that charges the batteries.


According to the OP, you're allowed 100 batteries, so I presume you'll put up a new shed to house them.


----------



## ktafil (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

The one and only lamp i really love to take.......
my 4D-ROP-Lo. It's big, so its multi purpose


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



RyanA said:


> Did you wind up getting the twisty 85? I'm wondering if the low red setup comes in a clicky light.:thinking:



Yep, that's a piccy of mine in the snow. I don't believe the clickys come with a red low, sadly. The red low sold the light to me (Actually Anthony at Flashaholics.co.uk sold it to me! - sorry for hounding you Anthony if you're out there!)

To do the maths, I EDC 2 spare CR123A batts plus one in the light, the low red will last 37 hrs therefore if the SHTF then I would have a total of 111hrs light or 4 days 15 hrs. Not bad. Definately going to need the firesteel though. Must check if my clothes are flammable!


Be lucky...


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 4, 2009)

Liquidspaceman said:


> Let's say, worst case scenario - total global economic collapse, meteor hits the Earth, nuke, whatever. The poop hits the fan. For some strange reason you can only grab one flashlight to take with you to your Uncle Bob's mountain retreat. Yes, this is all hypothetical of course, you may not have an Uncle Bob, but just go along with me.
> 
> Let's assume riots, power grid failure in your area (for who knows how long). Or maybe assume the cabin you retreat to has no power.
> 
> ...



*Fenix TK20* with rechargeables AA, and a solar panel to charge them.


----------



## carrot (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

It would be the same light that's in my pocket every day.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



LuxLuthor said:


> You talking aliens, vampires, or zombies?



Lux, I think we all know that zombies are the only credible threat to our existence out of those 3. Aliens and vampires are mere fairytales.

We can only hope that any impending zombie invasion would consist of the UV-sensitive zombies from I Am Legend. I think this group would be somewhat well-prepared.


----------



## RobertM (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



gallonoffuel said:


> Lux, I think we all know that zombies are the only credible threat to our existence out of those 3. Aliens and vampires are mere fairytales.
> 
> We can only hope that any impending zombie invasion would consist of the UV-sensitive zombies from I Am Legend. I think this group would be somewhat well-prepared.



Well at least the incan. forum would be prepared. The LED boys would have very little UV to fend them off with. :laughing: I'd definitely be keeping my Glock and M6 on me--it's a one, two punch.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



gallonoffuel said:


> Lux, I think we all know that zombies are the only credible threat to our existence out of those 3. Aliens and vampires are mere fairytales.
> 
> We can only hope that any impending zombie invasion would consist of the UV-sensitive zombies from I Am Legend. I think this group would be somewhat well-prepared.



Oh Vampires are very real.

Aliens fairy tales? Tell that to John Travolta, Tom Cruise. Then Marshall Applewhite seemed to have his own alien encounter.

The UV deficiency in LED's is exactly why I needed the information to plan accordingly.


----------



## RyanA (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



Nyctophiliac said:


> Yep, that's a piccy of mine in the snow. I don't believe the clickys come with a red low, sadly. The red low sold the light to me (Actually Anthony at Flashaholics.co.uk sold it to me! - sorry for hounding you Anthony if you're out there!)
> 
> To do the maths, I EDC 2 spare CR123A batts plus one in the light, the low red will last 37 hrs therefore if the SHTF then I would have a total of 111hrs light or 4 days 15 hrs. Not bad. Definately going to need the firesteel though. Must check if my clothes are flammable!
> 
> ...



I can lend you a hotwire.:devil:

I have to admit I was a little hesitant when the RA twisty came out. But this is a pretty nice feature. I'm not sure if I like the polished bezel, but I may have to get one anyways.


----------



## mesa232323 (Feb 4, 2009)

I would take one of those crank lights that you can charge a cell phone with and listen to the radio. But if I had to take battery operated it would be some low current 5mm led light. Sorry Incans.


----------



## lightsandknives (Feb 4, 2009)

RaTwisty 100 T for me. Love the versatility and dependability.


----------



## asdalton (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



RobertM said:


> Well at least the incan. forum would be prepared. The LED boys would have very little UV to fend them off with. :laughing



Incandescents have lots of IR, not UV.


----------



## cslinger (Feb 6, 2009)

1 light only. Then no question, the Streamlight TLR-1 (do the math). 

If I am truly limited to just a light then any of my Novatac/HDS EDCs would do just fine.

Chris


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 6, 2009)

The more I read these posts, the more I am convinced that if the SHTF in a big way, IE fall of civilization, back to the middle ages, horses and crossbows and knives etc. Then flashlights are going to be a stopgap of a few months at best for regular use then sporadic use whenever you find/scrounge/steal some more batteries. Then I think I'd need to rely on an incandescant back up, namely a candle or oil dipped rushes etc. I think the paraphernalia involved in lugging fairly useless lumps of metal with less and less use will pall, and our beloved flashlights will mostly be left behind for some future generation to rediscover when the dawn of a new civilization rises. Clinging on to old high technology without the industry to sustain it will not serve for long.

So here's my post apocalypse EDC's My two road lanterns, each will run solidly for about 5 days from one fuelling of parrafin. Not too much throw but great heat distribution. Hardly pocketable though!!







Nice ones, eh?

Who's for crossbow lessons?



Be lucky...


----------



## cslinger (Feb 6, 2009)

5 days???? How big are those. That seems like a pretty efficient burn unless they hold alot more fuel then they appear.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 6, 2009)

They are quite big...I guess they hold two to three pints of paraffin.

Which also means I'd have to stock up on wicks and paraffin. At least until I find a sheep to slaughter and make tallow candles from! (Baaaaaad!)

The lamps measure appx 8* by 8* and about a foot and a half high. They are meant as warning lamps for roadworks, building sites and such.

Part of me would love the challenge and the rest, greater part would be scared sheepless!




Be lucky...


----------



## loszabo (Feb 6, 2009)

The Insight H2X2. :thumbsup:


----------



## cslinger (Feb 6, 2009)

> The lamps measure appx 8* by 8* and about a foot and a half high. They are meant as warning lamps for roadworks, building sites and such.



But could I hang one of of my AR15??? 

Seriously though and a bit off topic. I really like those. Seems like they would make a neat room decoration. Could you burn one safely in doors or are they strictly outdoor fair. If not be kind of neat to put a decent electrical/battery powered light in them for fun/decoration. I Those really are kind of neat. 

One more aside, how does one make parrifin from Sheep?


----------



## litetube (Feb 6, 2009)

I LIKE those lanterns:thumbsup:

I cant go thru this whole thread but after watching a show last night on the sun I have started to change my thinking on this. On this show they talked about cycles of these "explosions" which happened on the sun and they expelled huge amounts of energy. Thes are even bigger than your standard solar flare and we are actually due for a biggy in the next cpl years. Supossedly they can be big enough to knock out everything electrical on earth. Now what would happen to all our microprocessor controlled flashlights when this crap hits ? I am thinking my Novatac and Nitecore Ex10 would be useless. Even the venerable RA lights would be renderred useless? I am thinking on stocking up on those crude candle lanterns after seeing this show. We rely on so much delicate electrical devices now I dont think anyone really has thought about how much we would lose in an event like this. 
I agree flashlights would only be a temporary stop-gap but would like to think survivors of the mayhem would get something going again quickly. Otherwise as stated by many already liquid fuel type lanterns are the way to go.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 6, 2009)

cslinger said:


> One more aside, how does one make parrifin from Sheep?




I think you'd make tallow from sheep. Basically congealed fat - you get the meat and skin as a byproduct! You can then collect fat, warm it up to liquify and purify, and dip the string you'd use as candle wicks into it, or bullrushes or soak cloth in it etc etc.

We did lamb chops tonight ( not the cute hand puppet!) I'm sure there's enough fat in the grill pan to light up a wick or two for a couple of hours. I'll have to try it. But until the fall of civilization, I'll make candles by the light of my Ra 85 Tr ( 3...2...1...you're back in the room!).

cslinger - they are ok for indoors illumination and heat, you just have to not mind the smell and also not have the wick too high or they smoke!




Be lucky...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 6, 2009)

litetube said:


> I LIKE those lanterns:thumbsup:
> 
> Even the venerable RA lights would be renderred useless?...
> ....I agree flashlights would only be a temporary stop-gap but would like to think survivors of the mayhem would get something going again quickly. Otherwise as stated by many already liquid fuel type lanterns are the way to go.



Thanks for the appreciation. They are nice lights. I think I'll bring them to the next UK CPF meeting if I haven't died of old age by then! Then I would be venerable, though not necessarily venerated!

I would hope that some sort of organised civilization with an industrial structure would be up and running within a couple of generations, say twenty to forty years or so. Mostly approximating mid to late eighteenth century technology in the main with increased knowhow and modern bits and bobs. We would have to relearn how to mine for materials by hand and process it on a smaller scale.

A thought occurs to me though, I'm really going to miss CPF!!!


:grouphug:


Be lucky...


----------



## litetube (Feb 6, 2009)

Nycto, can those lanterns be purchased anymore?


----------



## saabgoblin (Feb 6, 2009)

So I can have 100 batteries huh? 

Well there are a number of lights on my wish list but for the sake of argument, I'll stick with my A2 because I figure if I go through 2 batteries a month and draw that out mathematically, that becomes 4.16 years of battery life at 2 per month. Now the question that you have to ask yourself is, do ya feel like living for 4.16 years after a meteor strike that blocks out the sun, kills photosynthesis, and thereby the food chain? I also thought about my Peak McKinley as well considering the fact that the Incandescent in the A2 will have a shelf life but like I said 4.16 is a mighty long time after the events that you are talking about.

I think that I'll paint my McKinley to resemble a CR123 so I can smuggle it in with the other 99 batteries!:naughty:


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 6, 2009)

litetube said:


> Nycto, can those lanterns be purchased anymore?



Yeah, we got ours this Christmas from eBAY here in the UK.

If you search for either Road Lantern or Road Work Lamp or variations thereof, you can find them today, I've just now seen a couple on there in as good a nick as mine. Bids at £10 ATM.

Be lucky...


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 7, 2009)

It would be hard to choose. I guess a P1D Q5 w Leef body and the stock body in case the clicky fails. A19 with a GduP would work okay too. Milky L1 would be a good choice I think. Not sure if I would go with 123 or AA cells, 100 cells in any of these lights would last you awhile. My yellow 2D Ray-O-Vac's with the PR drop-in would run for a long time too, but lugging 100 D cells around would get heavy.


----------



## RyanA (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, I am curious to see a gdup at the 10ma low.:naughty:


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



carrot said:


> It would be the same light that's in my pocket every day.


 

+1 :twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 7, 2009)

100 Surefire primaries
Surefire 6P (OEM stock)
DX:17593 (1-170 Lumens & long run times at the lower settings)
Malkoff M60 (200++ Lumens)
Surefire FM-34 for diffused flood at any of the lumen levels listed above


----------



## Taboot (Feb 7, 2009)

Whatever is mounted on my VTR-15 at the time!


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Lithium rechargeables and a couple of solar panels. I win.


----------



## gsxrac (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok the more and more I think about the whole EMP thing the more I "worry" about it. Not that im ACTUALLY worried about an EMP but just in case, I did buy I good incan (G2Z) a couple months ago. Also that would fry the computer in most everybodys car/truck so unless you are fortunate enough to have a nice old carb driven mudtruck or drag car stored out behind the garage or some horses in a barn out back, it looks like youre going to be hoofin it to uncle Joes mountain retreat  Not to mention the GPS in my BOB would be an expensive paperweight. And everybody worried about their cell phones... at the end of civilization I dont think that means that the power company and your cellular provider will be comming into work the next day so you might as well throw them in the trash on the way outta the house!
But back to the question at hand, As many have mentioned earlier in a true "end of civilization" kind of event IF you survive youve got what your carrying and that is currently my M20 Warrior and my SF E1e with a KL1 head!!!:tinfoil:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 7, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> A thought occurs to me though, I'm really going to miss CPF!!!



Print out a hard copy.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Feb 8, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Print out a hard copy.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 8, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Print out a hard copy.



On second thoughts, maybe I'll get by without it! :nana:


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 8, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> On second thoughts, maybe I'll get by without it! :nana:


Yeah, posting would become a real PITA.:huh:


----------



## Onuris (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*

My top choice for the light would be a SureFire L1 or Ra Twisty. The long shelf life of the 123A lithiums is a no-brainer.



LuxLuthor said:


> Oh Vampires are very real.
> 
> Aliens fairy tales? Tell that to John Travolta, Tom Cruise. Then Marshall Applewhite seemed to have his own alien encounter.
> 
> The UV deficiency in LED's is exactly why I needed the information to plan accordingly.


 
Actually it is impossible for vampires to be real.

According to the vampire legend, the vampire needs to feed on human blood, and once one has stuck its fangs into you and sucked you dry, you turn into a vampire yourself, continuing the blood-sucking legacy. Given this fact, if vampires feed at even a fraction of the frequency with which they are depicted in movies and folklore, the human population would be wiped out fairly quickly after the first vampires appeared.

Let's be very conservative, and assume that a vampire only needs to feed once a month. Let's also assume that the first vampire appeared on January 1, 1600. The US Census figures for the world population at that time was 536,870,912.

Now each month the number of vampires will double, a geometric progression with a ratio of two, and the human population will decrease geometrically. So after n months have passed there are 536,870,912-2n+1 humans.

With these facts, just two and a half years later in June 1602, the entire human population would be wipe out as we would have 536,870,912 vampires and 0 humans. Obviously we have not taken into account human mortality and birth rates, but they would have been negligible anyway. For the human population to survive it would have to keep up at the same rate, which is far beyond our capability of reproduction.

I think we could apply this same logic to werewolves as well.

As far as aliens and zombies...I have nothing.

UV light, check, now where did I put that foil hat?....


----------



## Burgess (Feb 10, 2009)

:tinfoil:

^^ Right here !

_


----------



## 154CM (Feb 10, 2009)

My custom Led surefire that is attached to my phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range. :laughing:


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 10, 2009)

RyanA said:


> Yeah, I am curious to see a gdup at the 10ma low.:naughty:


It's very nice at night. Plenty to see with in the house, not so much to take out your night vision. I have an A19 Cree version and a Seoul version in an A1, both are very nice. Dont know how long one will run on low, I'd guess about a week or so. I'll try it and see.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 10, 2009)

Surefire 9P and lots of batteries and some spare lamp assemblies and a charger.

Some rechargeable cells in case the power comes on intermittently. Unfortunately AW does not make IMR17500 cells so I'd need a pair of P17500's.


----------



## effulgentOne (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd want a big one I can use to shield my head as I move out from under the fan.


----------



## RyanA (Feb 17, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Yep, that's a piccy of mine in the snow. I don't believe the clickys come with a red low, sadly. The red low sold the light to me (Actually Anthony at Flashaholics.co.uk sold it to me! - sorry for hounding you Anthony if you're out there!)
> 
> To do the maths, I EDC 2 spare CR123A batts plus one in the light, the low red will last 37 hrs therefore if the SHTF then I would have a total of 111hrs light or 4 days 15 hrs. Not bad. Definately going to need the firesteel though. Must check if my clothes are flammable!
> 
> ...



So I got my Ra85-tr in the mail today. How's this for irony, SN 1854, no joke.



MARNAV1 said:


> It's very nice at night. Plenty to see with in the house, not so much to take out your night vision. I have an A19 Cree version and a Seoul version in an A1, both are very nice. Dont know how long one will run on low, I'd guess about a week or so. I'll try it and see.



I may have to pick up a gdup cree from the shoppe... darn this thread... costing me so much money...


----------



## blinder switch (Feb 18, 2009)

Here are some that work or me. All SureFire.


----------



## gsxrac (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like Blinder is ready for _that_ day:thumbsup:


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 19, 2009)

RyanA said:


> So I got my Ra85-tr in the mail today. How's this for irony, SN 1854, no joke.
> 
> Wow! They must be brothers!
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanA (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks, but..
Not a chance, this one's a keeper!:nana:


----------



## Egsise (Feb 19, 2009)

Liquidspaceman said:


> Let's say, worst case scenario - total global economic collapse, meteor hits the Earth, nuke, whatever. The poop hits the fan. For some strange reason you can only grab one flashlight to take with you to your Uncle Bob's mountain retreat. Yes, this is all hypothetical of course, you may not have an Uncle Bob, but just go along with me.
> 
> Let's assume riots, power grid failure in your area (for who knows how long). Or maybe assume the cabin you retreat to has no power.
> 
> Which flashlight or lantern or combo would you want with you during a total catastrophe situation?


My EDC LD10 of course!
LD10 uses AA batteries which can be found anywhere.
According to Mr. Murphys scientific studies, when the SHTF you have to survive on that gear what you EDC, or happen to find on the way.


----------



## xcel730 (Feb 19, 2009)

I would pick a single-cell, multi-mode flashlight that's lightweight and that you could keep it in your pocket without being uncomfortable. 

Chances are, I won't need something that's going to be too bright, since you don't want to draw attention to uncle bob's secret hiding spot :nana: Personally, even 100 lumens is too much light.

I'm a little torn between a headlamp and a handheld. If I choose headlamp, I'll pick either Zebralight H30 or the upcoming SureFire Saint. Headlamps frees up your hands, but the tradeoff is that it lacks the throw.

If it's a handheld flashlight, the ideal size and weight is similiar to an NiteCore Ex10, but I'll pick either be a Ra Clicky or my beloved McGizmo Lunasol20 :twothumbs Both are leaning towards the heavy and bulky side, but so is 100 batteries.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



Onuris said:


> My top choice for the light would be a SureFire L1 or Ra Twisty. The long shelf life of the 123A lithiums is a no-brainer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ha! you forgot one important detail.
According to folk-lore (and Ann Rice), vampires do not need to feed
on human blood. The blood may come from any mammal 

Otherwise, nice work


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 20, 2009)

What flashlight would I want if the SHTF? How about this one. The S won't get on me.

Umbrella Light


----------



## old4570 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow , I have one now , old 1970's 3D with a Terralux 1W LED Bulb , runs ok on flat batteries .

Those wonder jobs wont last , no power - no recharging . 
And I dont think solar cells are going to cut it . 

Hurray for low power .









+ I have a 2nd bulb in a 2D .

Ive been thinking of moding the old 3D , I might just put in some low mah rechargeable D cells and put in a plug for solar recharging .


----------



## Lurchensteen (Feb 20, 2009)

I would have to say, my Novatac 120P and my Surefire L5 with the KL5A head.

Novatac 120P- Because of the many different settings and the choice of running primaries.

Surefire L5 KL5A- Because of the decent runtime and Surefire's customer service. Luckily I have not had to use it yet.


----------



## RyanA (Feb 20, 2009)

old4570 said:


> Wow , I have one now , old 1970's 3D with a Terralux 1W LED Bulb , runs ok on flat batteries .
> 
> Those wonder jobs wont last , no power - no recharging .
> And I dont think solar cells are going to cut it .
> ...


Oooooooo.... retro sheik. That'll fit right in in post-apocalyptia.:thumbsup:


----------



## Burgess (Feb 21, 2009)

Lurchensteen said:


> Surefire L5 KL5A- Because of the decent runtime and Surefire's customer service.


 

If the SHTF, i doubt if Customer Service is gonna' be an option.




_


----------



## Flea Bag (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm disgusted by the answers so far. You're all disgusting. If the SHTF, I'll put on some rags, use a mask and humbly start cleaning. No way I'll shine my flashlights around without cleaning the place first. Gross.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 21, 2009)

Flea Bag said:


> I'm disgusted by the answers so far. You're all disgusting. If the SHTF, I'll put on some rags, use a mask and humbly start cleaning. No way I'll shine my flashlights around without cleaning the place first. Gross.



Okay... but a UV flashlight might help to make sure you didn't miss any spots.


----------



## Flea Bag (Feb 21, 2009)

ampdude said:


> Okay... but a UV flashlight might help to make sure you didn't miss any spots.



My nose will be the judge of that! :naughty: :sick2:


----------



## bullfrog (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: What Flashlight Would U Want if the SHTF?*



Strauss said:


> Where are all the Twisty owners?? :wave: I figured most owners would want their Twisty for that scenario. I have never handled a more robust light in my life



+1

Out of all my lights, my *Ra Twisty* *85-TR* is the one I'd choose.

Bombproof.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 21, 2009)

Flea Bag said:


> I'm disgusted by the answers so far. You're all disgusting. If the SHTF, I'll put on some rags, use a mask and humbly start cleaning. No way I'll shine my flashlights around without cleaning the place first. Gross.



Yeah, a fan can really spread that stuff. :green:

Bill


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 22, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> What flashlight would I want if the SHTF? How about this one. The S won't get on me.
> 
> Umbrella Light



That's what an umbrella light is for. A shield.


----------



## cl0123 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> What flashlight would I want if the SHTF? How about this one. The S won't get on me.
> 
> Umbrella Light



:laughing: Great idea! See post #67.


cl0123 said:


>


----------

